# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] centre across selection shortcut

## Martin B

I use this feature a lot but it is a lengthy process selecting Format Cells > Alignment > Horizontal > Centre Across Selection 
Is there a quick shortcut to use instead of the merge and centre button on the menu bar?

Thanks
Martin

----------


## Peo Sjoblom

Nothing built in, one could use ctrl + 1, a, tab, c, c, enter, enter.
However if you select for instance A1 and B1, then do tools>macro>record a
new macro, use a shortcut and put it in your personal macro workbook, click
OK. do format>cells>alignment and center across selection. Stop the macro
then you can use your own created shortcut next time, just select the cells
in question and do the shortcut.
Note that the merge and center button does merge cells, not just center
across selection which is a better way to go


--

Regards,

Peo Sjoblom

http://nwexcelsolutions.com




"Martin B" <mn.bagshaw@btinternet.com> wrote in message
news:-IydnY6qQ9WQSd7ZnZ2dnUVZ8qednZ2d@bt.com...
I use this feature a lot but it is a lengthy process selecting Format Cells
> Alignment > Horizontal > Centre Across Selection
Is there a quick shortcut to use instead of the merge and centre button on
the menu bar?

Thanks
Martin

----------


## Gord Dibben

Martin

Sub TOGGLECENTERACROSS()
With Selection
If .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenterAcrossSelection Then
.HorizontalAlignment = xlGeneral
Else
Selection.HorizontalAlignment = xlCenterAcrossSelection
End If
End With
End Sub

Assign the above to a button on your toolbar or to a shortcut key combo.


Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP

On Mon, 17 Apr 2006 18:44:40 +0100, "Martin B" <mn.bagshaw@btinternet.com>
wrote:

>I use this feature a lot but it is a lengthy process selecting Format Cells > Alignment > Horizontal > Centre Across Selection
>Is there a quick shortcut to use instead of the merge and centre button on the menu bar?
>
>Thanks
>Martin

----------


## Don Guillett

I have this in my personal.xls with a custom toolbar button assigned on my top toolbar

Sub CenterAcross()
Selection.HorizontalAlignment = xlCenterAcrossSelection
End Sub

-- 
Don Guillett
SalesAid Software
dguillett1@austin.rr.com
"Martin B" <mn.bagshaw@btinternet.com> wrote in message news:-IydnY6qQ9WQSd7ZnZ2dnUVZ8qednZ2d@bt.com...
I use this feature a lot but it is a lengthy process selecting Format Cells > Alignment > Horizontal > Centre Across Selection 
Is there a quick shortcut to use instead of the merge and centre button on the menu bar?

Thanks
Martin

----------

